

Ask HN: Responsive framework or addon with good layout? - tmaly

I am trying to get better at frontend UI design.  I have been working with Foundation 5 framework for a while as I like the mobile first approach.  I like their grid, but it seems difficult to be able to place items within a container.   Is there another library or framework I can use with Foundation to provide better layout within containers?   I did not want to try to go full custom css as it is incredibly hard to support the different mobile browsers.
======
starstreak
Have you tried Twitter Bootstrap? It follows the "mobile first" philosophy
that you're after, and it's also quite easy to disable responsiveness
entirely, if needed. I'm mainly a back-end developer and I (passionately) hate
doing front-end work, yet with Bootstrap I feel like it is taking a huge load
off my shoulders. AFAIK it does a great job at supporting the various
browsers, widths, orientation and so on, also comes with some boilerplate JS
for stuff like highlighting a mandatory form field, handling modals, buttons
etc...

------
graghav
I would suggest you to check out Bootstrap. But if you need a more lightweight
mobile-first solution, You can check out Cardinal Framework. There are also
lot more available in this repo [https://github.com/moklick/frontend-stuff#ui-
frameworks](https://github.com/moklick/frontend-stuff#ui-frameworks)

~~~
tmaly
I have tried bootstrap, but even like foundation, both frameworks seem heavy
on size. Is there anything that is declarative, comes with a library, and
compiles down to minimal css? the type of layout I am looking for would be
like the list items on the mobile version of ranker.com they have video,
buttons, and content all layed out nicely in a responsive box that works on
major phone os's

------
tmaly
I think ideally, I would want something like an abstraction built upon
something like Susy where I would not have to know as many css details
[http://susy.oddbird.net/](http://susy.oddbird.net/)

